# Finastride pros and cons



## Curiosity (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey all, 

I was thinking about including finastride (aka. proscar) in my current cycle, which is a first cycle, test only @ 550mg/week. Now I understand that it blocks DHT and thus can prevent hair loss on cycle as well as other DHT sides. But I don't see a ton of people including it in their cycle plans. Is that because they just don't care about hair loss, or is there a downside to taking finastride on cycle? Let me get a few questions down clearly here.

1. What are the negatives to taking finastride during a cycle?

2. Does this compound work to reduce acne on cycle as well? Or does it mainly benefit the hairline?

3. Any other comments or experience you have with this compound, please share!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I also have these same questions, nice post bra!!


----------



## Get Some (Aug 13, 2012)

In my mind, the biggest cons to using finasteride are the complete loss of libido and the fact that it makes your estrogen skyrocket. You need a substantial AI to control it and to be honest it can take 6 months to a year for you to even start seeing results. The stuff can be downright nasty for some people. I would use this ONLY if you have already experienced hairloss. Fina can regrow lost hair, but as far as preventing hairloss it may not be the best option.

Also, it's effect on pregnenolone is a bit alarming. Most I've personally known to use it have long periods of depression during and following use. It's one of those things that if you really need to use it then you're gonna have to give it a shot and see how it goes. But I hope that answers your question as to why not many use it. I inquired about it with my current doctor several years back and he said he would not prescribe it to me because he does not believe it is safe. 

On another note, try using a shampoo/conditioner that does not contain sulfates. This is what I do now and I notice my hair is thicker and helathier. I know this sounds like Pantene Pro-V commercial, lol, but it seriously works well if you care about your hair. The stuff is pretty pricey, but still cheaper than finasteride.


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 13, 2012)

Get Some said:


> In my mind, the biggest cons to using finasteride are the complete loss of libido and the fact that it makes your estrogen skyrocket. You need a substantial AI to control it and to be honest it can take 6 months to a year for you to even start seeing results. The stuff can be downright nasty for some people. I would use this ONLY if you have already experienced hairloss. Fina can regrow lost hair, but as far as preventing hairloss it may not be the best option.
> 
> Also, it's effect on pregnenolone is a bit alarming. Most I've personally known to use it have long periods of depression during and following use. It's one of those things that if you really need to use it then you're gonna have to give it a shot and see how it goes. But I hope that answers your question as to why not many use it. I inquired about it with my current doctor several years back and he said he would not prescribe it to me because he does not believe it is safe.
> 
> On another note, try using a shampoo/conditioner that does not contain sulfates. This is what I do now and I notice my hair is thicker and helathier. I know this sounds like Pantene Pro-V commercial, lol, but it seriously works well if you care about your hair. The stuff is pretty pricey, but still cheaper than finasteride.



Thanks Get Some, great info man. That is exactly the kind of info I was looking for. I have heard that it can increase estro, and that in a small percentage of men it causes libido problems, but I didn't realize that on cycle it could still crush the libido, I thought that applied mainly to off cycle, normal use. 

Let see if others have more to share, but from this it sounds like I will be avoiding using this compound unless the hairline starts taking a major hit.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh, and as far as acne.... Accutane is the drug that controls that. But, it's basically a vitamin A derivative that shrinks the subaceous glands so the skin produces less oil. Again, this drug can be really nasty. You put yourself at risk for psoriasis and other dry skin conditions as well as loss of libido and depression. Accutane is really only used for the most severe conditions. 

If you really want to control acne you have to consume a lot of water, use topical treatments, and eat cleaner.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 13, 2012)

And I can tell you through the years of my use of AAS my hairline has receded about half an inch. BUT, I think this is just in the normal pattern of how I am aging. I am not especially prone to MPB, so I'm not terribly worried. But, if you have a family history of MPB and your father is "Sphere Bald" then you need to consider other treatments.

I am in no way affiliated with the company in the link below, I just thought I would share it as an option for you guys because one of my buddies is having really good success with this stuff:

http://www.regenix.com/


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 13, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Oh, and as far as acne.... Accutane is the drug that controls that. But, it's basically a vitamin A derivative that shrinks the subaceous glands so the skin produces less oil. Again, this drug can be really nasty. You put yourself at risk for psoriasis and other dry skin conditions as well as loss of libido and depression. Accutane is really only used for the most severe conditions.
> 
> If you really want to control acne you have to consume a lot of water, use topical treatments, and eat cleaner.



Yeah fuck accutane that shit is evil, I had a few friends do that in highschool, no thanks I'll take a little acne. Its like chemotherapy for acne, that stuff kills your body. 

Oh and for the record, I don't have issues with acne or hair loss at the moment, I was just kind of wondering/planning ahead in case these issues arise so I know what to do.

But seriously Get Some, stop pitching Pantene and Regenix, we all know you're sponsored by them ok it isn't fooling anyone.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 13, 2012)

I started taking it two weeks ago. So far nothing to report. Libido is normal so far (but then again i am shooting myself full of test at the moment).

Now that Get Some has mentioned the sides i will be sure to keep an eye out. I'll be getting bloodwork done in about two weeks so it will be interesting to see whats happening. If it looks horrible i might discontinue. 

I know Cashout is on finasteride, so you might want to check in and see his opinion...

As with all drugs, YMMV


----------



## corvettels3 (Aug 13, 2012)

The problems come when you discontinue.. Sexual problems like ed etc. There are plenty of sites where members are having problems.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 13, 2012)

Make sure you are running a solid AI and watch out for estro rebound because it can come at you double when on finasteride. Some people do manage to do well on finasteride but those are fewer than the ones to report all is well. Like I said, if you really feel you need it, give it a shot and see how things go. I just want to make sure people have as much info as possible before making a decision.



sfstud33 said:


> I started taking it two weeks ago. So far nothing to report. Libido is normal so far (but then again i am shooting myself full of test at the moment).
> 
> Now that Get Some has mentioned the sides i will be sure to keep an eye out. I'll be getting bloodwork done in about two weeks so it will be interesting to see whats happening. If it looks horrible i might discontinue.
> 
> ...


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 13, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Make sure you are running a solid AI and watch out for estro rebound because it can come at you double when on finasteride. Some people do manage to do well on finasteride but those are fewer than the ones to report all is well. Like I said, if you really feel you need it, give it a shot and see how things go. I just want to make sure people have as much info as possible before making a decision.



Thanks for the tips - they are appreciated. I'll probably start on adex twice weekly as the cycle ramps up - i guess the only way to know for sure will be to wait for my blood tests.  I might go ahead and book the tests for next week prior to starting the adex. Next week is week 4 of this cycle - so thats probably a good time to see how things are going.


----------



## HH (Aug 13, 2012)

I was looking into fina awsell, but sounds like to many cons compared to pros


----------



## Cashout (Aug 14, 2012)

I've used Finasteride for almost 18 years straight now.

As I've stated many many times before, I started using the drug as when it was in phase 3 clinical testing in 1994 and never stopped.

It is the only reason I still have a full teenage-looking head of hair. No man in my family - either side - had a stitch of hair after the age of 30 years old.

There is a lot of misinformation out there about Finasteride. As of today, there are 254 peer-reviewed published clinicals that use Finasteride. I've read everyone of them. 

For the questions you asked...

No, Finasteride will do nothing for acne. Finasteride inhibits (to about 80% efficacy) the conversion type II iso-enzyme of DHT. That iso has a primary affinity for the receptors in the hair follicles. The type I iso-enzyme of DHT has primary affinity for the oil glands not the type II that is why Finasteride has little to no impact on acne.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 15, 2012)

I really appreciate your input and firsthand experience on this for the members...

BUT, after reading that post, if I was a complete newb and was looking for advice on using it, the way you word it is that you have experienced no side effects and I could expect the same results. I'm not trying to bash you bro, just trying to point things out so someone doesn't come along and think it's gonna be all roses and tits. 



Cashout said:


> I've used Finasteride for almost 18 years straight now.
> 
> As I've stated many many times before, I started using the drug as when it was in phase 3 clinical testing in 1994 and never stopped.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashout (Aug 15, 2012)

The fact is I have had no side effects.

I never implied that there are not side effects.

I stated that there is a lot of misinformation out there. 

I mentioned the clinicals in the hope that anyone who wants insight would take it upon themselves to look in PubMed and read the recent research. There is a significant body of it - more than 16,000 individuals, myself included, have participated in methodologically controlled, peer-reviewed, studies on this drug. 

There is little reason why anyone need rely on "I know a guy at my gym" type of anecdotal evidence when collecting information on this particular substance.



Get Some said:


> I really appreciate your input and firsthand experience on this for the members...
> 
> BUT, after reading that post, if I was a complete newb and was looking for advice on using it, the way you word it is that you have experienced no side effects and I could expect the same results. I'm not trying to bash you bro, just trying to point things out so someone doesn't come along and think it's gonna be all roses and tits.


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 15, 2012)

Cashout said:


> The fact is I have had no side effects.
> 
> I never implied that there are not side effects.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your input Cashout, 

Would it be too much to ask, for those of us who maybe wouldn't want to read 254 studies or might not be able to interpret all the information from them, what types of general conclusions were reached?

My general understanding has been that a very small percentage of men, like 1% maybe, experience some sexual side effects which are potentially long-term. Is that accurate?

Also, would you recommend using finastride pre-emptively to combat potential hair loss on cycle for people who might be predisposed to it, or would you recommend that people at least wait until they see some degree of noticeable hair loss before jumping on? Just plainly in terms of your personal opinion on this. 

I appreciate you lending your advice on this thread, I have a very high amount of respect for your intelligence and knowledge.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jan 2, 2013)

^BUmpppp Cashout whatcha think?!?!


----------



## Cashout (Jan 2, 2013)

Comments added below



Curiosity said:


> My general understanding has been that a very small percentage of men, like 1% maybe, experience some sexual side effects which are potentially long-term. Is that accurate?
> 
> *---> True the actual number that was estimated from a meta analysis of 144 studies was closer to 2.8% of otherwise health men with no previous reports of sexual dysfunction reported some instance when taking finasteride*
> 
> ...


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks guys for taking the time on this info
I'm still kinda young so this is just a general question for anyone who reads this
This product is prescription? Or OTC


----------



## Cashout (Jan 3, 2013)

Prescription - get it proscribed as "5mg Proscar" if you are going to use it.

That is a generic and very cost effective. Then cut the 5mg tabs into 4 pieces and take 1 1.25 mg piece daily.

That way, it cost me about $10 a year with insurance.



Four1Thr33 said:


> Thanks guys for taking the time on this info
> I'm still kinda young so this is just a general question for anyone who reads this
> This product is prescription? Or OTC


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 3, 2013)

I was under the assumption to avoid finesteride at all costs. It will lower all 5a-reduced metabolites to really undesirable levels and has an extremely long half-life which continues to suppress DHT levels long after discontinuing the drug. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Rip (Jan 3, 2013)

I remember reading that they actually prescribe it as part of the feminization process for male to female sex change.
On a site, it referred to it as and "anti-androgen" and it said "Only anti-androgens (e.g., finasteride) can significantly deal with testosterone and DHT, giving the final outcome of a fully female body."

I'm just sayin' LOL


----------



## Rip (Jan 3, 2013)

When anti-androgens are given, particularly finasteride (Proscar, Propecia) in combination with spironolactone (Aldactone), full feminization is obtained in two to three years for the great majority of individuals. And since we have had a chance to observe many individuals using a range of therapies, and over quite a few years, we have made a few observations along the way.

First, the more masculinized the individual is in the first place, the greater the likelihood of very noticeable feminizination occurring when anti-androgens are used.  Scalp hair thickens, often to a great degree even in individuals with severe pattern baldness. Body hair has a greater potential to diminish to a female level. And the body progresses to a much more female shape.


----------



## Rip (Jan 3, 2013)

Please don't be mad at me, I'm just passing on what I read. That's why I stopped taking it. Maybe I'm wrong. This was taken from a medical site where they specialize in sex change. 
I found it while researching Finisteride


----------



## Cashout (Jan 4, 2013)

It reduces Type I iso-enzyme of DHT. It dose not inhibit Type II iso-enzyme DHT. Type on binds principally to the prostrate and scalp androgen receptors. Type II principally binds to androgen receptors in muscle tissue and the CNS.

Finasteride has a relatively short half-life- about 8 hours. Dutarestride a non-selective 5a-reductase inhibitor has a half life of between 10 and  60 days depending on the source consulted.



AlphaD said:


> I was under the assumption to avoid finesteride at all costs. It will lower all 5a-reduced metabolites to really undesirable levels and has an extremely long half-life which continues to suppress DHT levels long after discontinuing the drug. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Cashout (Jan 4, 2013)

Not mad at you but that information is obviously incomplete and inaccurate - I've taken finasteride every day of my life for the past 18 years now - no it won't make you a female! If so, I will be competing in the Ms O this year!

Geeez!










Rip said:


> Please don't be mad at me, I'm just passing on what I read. That's why I stopped taking it. Maybe I'm wrong. This was taken from a medical site where they specialize in sex change.
> I found it while researching Finisteride


----------



## Rip (Jan 4, 2013)

You look excellent! 
You definitely know what you're doing. 
I imagine that it works synergistically with the rest of the regimen required. 
They are also administering Estrogen.


----------



## Rip (Jan 7, 2013)

I was reading the info on that site and this made me take notice:


> We want to reduce testosterone's presence as much as possible through the use of higher doses of estrogen than the previous method. But estrogens alone are not sufficient to totally demasculinize. We found that anti-androgens were necessary to completely feminize/demasculize.  And a powerful form of testosterone, dihydrotestosterone (DHT), maintains the masculine state-even in very small quantities. *Only anti-androgens* (e.g.,* finasteride*) can significantly deal with testosterone and DHT, giving the final outcome of a fully female body.


That's what deterred me from wanting to use it. My long-time best friend swears by it, but he's not into bodybuilding. He does have a lot more hair.


----------



## Rip (Jan 7, 2013)

We already know this because it is indicated in the treatment of BPH. 
It is prescribed to block DHT production. People being treated for BPH don't become feminized. 



Rip said:


> I was reading the info on that site and this made me take notice:
> 
> That's what deterred me from wanting to use it. My long-time best friend swears by it, but he's not into bodybuilding. He does have a lot more hair.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 8, 2013)

Why are you attributing so much reliability and validity to information taken from *a site dedicated to guys undergoing a sex change?
*
That seems a little suspect to me...just sayin'





Rip said:


> I was reading the info on that site and this made me take notice:
> 
> That's what deterred me from wanting to use it. My long-time best friend swears by it, but he's not into bodybuilding. He does have a lot more hair.


----------

